# Turkey success



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Anyone having any luck during the LE hunts? Got this guy Saturday, super thankful and had a great hunt!


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

That’s a beaut! My brother shot a jake on his last available day to hunt, no tag soup this year!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Papa Moses said:


> That's a beaut! My brother shot a jake on his last available day to hunt, no tag soup this year!


Tag soup doesn't taste very good...congrats to your brother!


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Roboz said:


> Papa Moses said:
> 
> 
> > That's a beaut! My brother shot a jake on his last available day to hunt, no tag soup this year!
> ...


No it doesn't! Thanks man, I'll try uploading a pic it's not allowing it


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Beautiful bird. Congratulations!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Rob
Dang nice bird!

I've been worndering why its so quiet on here.
Lots of hunters out.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> Rob
> Dang nice bird!
> 
> I've been worndering why its so quiet on here.
> Lots of hunters out.


I figured there where a lot of people out hunting or its just a slow time of year on here.
Thanks, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice bird .can't wait till Monday it's long week


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That looks to be a tank of a turkey! Well done.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Been hunting this bird almost every day and night since the opener and tried everything and every decoy/ call I own for him. Finally got him today by crawling up to him. 55 yards with a long beard XR and he was done. A lot of respect for this bird with all the pressure from hunters and his stubbornness to calling.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Are they still gobbling?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Slayer said:


> Are they still gobbling?


Yes. I've heard them gobble in August


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Papa Moses said:


> Been hunting this bird almost every day and night since the opener and tried everything and every decoy/ call I own for him. Finally got him today by crawling up to him. 55 yards with a long beard XR and he was done. A lot of respect for this bird with all the pressure from hunters and his stubbornness to calling.
> View attachment 135847


Congrats...good looking bird! I used the long beard XR choke on mine too, i have been pretty happy with the pattern from it. My bird was about the same distance and it smoked him.
I spent a lot of time on my bird also, trying to get him away from his 7 hens seemed impossible, he would always stay out of sight and about 100 yards away but always gobbling. I even went to sportsmans and picked up a different call to try, on the second day i finally got a couple of the hens to move my way with some clucks and purrs, he tried to cut them off and was gobbling like crazy at the hens when i put him down around 55-60 yards through a small opening in the brush...Good times!


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks Roboz!! 
Same story here I used every call, and tried getting the boss hen mad but to no avail, the closest I could get him was 150 yards. I’m starting a new job now that school is out so this weekend was my last go at him so after all morning of trying to call him in and with the same ending as all the other tries I just belly crawled out to him and smoked him. I used the XR choke with 3.5” long beard xr 6 shot 
Congrats on your bird for getting him to come in! Definitely crazy how smart and stubborn these birds get.


----------

